

What if I designed Windows 8 - maxpert
http://zohaibsh.tumblr.com/post/60339655325/i-always-asked-myself-the-question-if-i-was-the

======
NicoJuicy
Actually, this is really nice work and has a better ux experience.

Would you keep the sidebars of win 8?

~~~
skc
How can you determine that it has better UX from a screenshot?

